# IM ABOUT TO DO IT!!! festool planex.



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

So im about to purchase the new festool planex. Im going to buy the package deal with the 36 ac extractor.

When i not using it for drywall, Im planning on installing a normal filter bag with the hepa filter and shutting the filter cleaner off so i could use it as a normal vac. I dont do rrp so that is not a concern.

I know a few of you guys have them already so im looking for some advise/info.

Is there any extras i could get? What does it actually come with? Do i need to buy any back up pads, hoses, or edge guards?

What grits/type of sand papers have you found to work best? I know they cutrently offer two types in several grits.

Im going to need a differnt size hose to work with other tools like my ts-55 and my future ro-90. Which hose is the best?

How much dust does this thing actually capture? 80%+?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you have to use a festool vacuum with the planex


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

country_huck said:


> Do you have to use a festool vacuum with the planex


No, but you would still want something that had auto clean filters and by that time, you ought to just get the vac and sander package.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey, Rich. This is Shane with Festool. Just wanted to make a quick post with some feedback on your questions.



Rich D. said:


> When i not using it for drywall, Im planning on installing a normal filter bag with the hepa filter and shutting the filter cleaner off so i could use it as a normal vac. I dont do rrp so that is not a concern.


5 pack of bags, 496186
HEPA filter, 498994



Rich D. said:


> Is there any extras i could get? What does it actually come with? Do i need to buy any back up pads, hoses, or edge guards?


The pad should last a very long time with normal use. The edge guard should never need replacing unless it gets broken or lost.



Rich D. said:


> What grits/type of sand papers have you found to work best? I know they cutrently offer two types in several grits.


Generally speaking, Brilliant 120 and 180 grits are a good start for most drywall work.



Rich D. said:


> Im going to need a differnt size hose to work with other tools like my ts-55 and my future ro-90. Which hose is the best?


The hose that comes with the CT 36 AutoClean will work with your TS 55. For the RO 90, you'll need a 27mm hose, #452878 for the anti-static version.



Rich D. said:


> How much dust does this thing actually capture? 80%+?


I would say it easily captures far better than 80%. But, don't take my word for it, let some of the other forum members who own one give their feedback. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi shane. Im happy you can answer my questions.


Now is there something special with the hose that comes with the planex combo? Is it anti-static? 

Whats the length of the cord and hose? Do they make a longer one?

Thanks!!!


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Now is there something special with the hose that comes with the planex combo? Is it anti-static?
> 
> Whats the length of the cord and hose? Do they make a longer one?


The hose that comes with the CT AutoClean is made of a lighter weight material to prevent fatigue from dragging the hose around with you. It also has a flange that locks onto the handle of the Planex to keep it from coming uncoupled during use.



















You can't get that exact hose in a longer length, but you can join multiple hoses together using a coupler. The hose that comes with the CT AutoClean is 11-1/2 feet long. The power cord on the CT is 24 feet long. So, together you have about 35 feet of reach, far more than you'd need for a typical room.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Buying both saves a few bucks. When my PC sander dies:whistling I plan on getting one. I hate drywall so much that if I have to do it, it will be with a cool sander.:clap:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Shane, you said i can use the black ac hose with ts 55. Do you recommend that? Will it stand up to the abuse like the others? Anti- static?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

shofestoolusa said:


> You can't get that exact hose in a longer length, but you can join multiple hoses together using a coupler. The hose that comes with the CT AutoClean is 11-1/2 feet long. The power cord on the CT is 24 feet long. So, together you have about 35 feet of reach, far more than you'd need for a typical room.


Wont you only get 11-1/2 feet of reach, since that is the length of the hose?


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Shane, you said i can use the black ac home with ts 55. Do you recommend that? Will it stand up to the abuse like the others? Anti- static?


There are no issues with using the CT AC hose with the TS. The hose is very durable even though it's a lightweight material. Our hoses are reinforced and I can't recall ever hearing of anyone complaining of one failing. Although... Darcy did sand a hole in one of his. :whistling


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

shofestoolusa said:


> There are no issues with using the CT AC hose with the TS. The hose is very durable even though it's a lightweight material. Our hoses are reinforced and I can't recall ever hearing of anyone complaining of one failing. Although... Darcy did sand a hole in one of his. :whistling


They will melt if they get too close to a torpedo heater :whistling


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Wont you only get 11-1/2 feet of reach, since that is the length of the hose?


From the CT, but the CT can be pulled behind you around the room. Like I said, the hose latches to the Planex.

Edit: If you set the CT in the middle of the room, you could reach about a 20' x 20' room without it moving. I'm not going to encourage you to buy something you probably won't need.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

RemodelGA said:


> They will melt if they get too close to a torpedo heater :whistling


Good to know :laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Shane thanks for the information!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Interested in hearing others experience with the planex.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

What's the price on that baby .


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

skillman said:


> What's the price on that baby .


$1,675 in the U.S. for the Planex in a Maxi Systainer and CT AutoClean dust extractor with hose when purchased together.

Note: We will have a price change effective February 1st.

More info at http://sanderfordrywall.com


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Is it going to be lower price or can't tell .


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

skillman said:


> Is it going to be lower price or can't tell .


Generally, prices go up and that will be the case with the Planex and CT AutoClean. So, it would be best to buy before then.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

shofestoolusa said:


> Generally, prices go up and that will be the case with the Planex and CT AutoClean. So, it would be best to buy before then.


Okay thanks for info .


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I own the Planex and the CT36AC. Great sander, and vac (more on the vac latter).

If you can purchase this month do so, prices go up end of this month.

The hose that comes with the CT36AC will not fit the smaller cleaning sets.

It is very convenient that you can adjust the head speed and vac suction from the Planex. The tube of the Planex fits well in the hose port on the garage, nice for flipping the Planex over and changing the paper. 

120 to 180 grit paper for raw drywall. The 100 grit is way to aggressive. I would highly recomend getting a box of the 24 and 36 grit paper this month. It slightly more than doubles in price the end of the month from $30.00 a box to $65.00 a box. The lower grits are great for faux painted walls that need to be flattened. I have all the grits, just in case I need a fine paper. The finer papers go up $5.00 a box the end of the month. 

Get the blast gate, it allows you to block off the inlet port for transport. Also helps deep clean the filter. 

I use the Planex to sand large areas of wood also. 

If you don't fill the open top bag completely, release the bag from the inlet, close the bag entry gate, carfully roll the bag closed, seal with spring clips, save for reuse. When you install the open top bag make sure the taped "window" areas of the bag are inside the tub. 

I swap out the fleece and open bag often. Order extra bags. 

Until a couple of weeks ago the CT was used primarily with the fleece bag, not a lot of raw drywall sanding. Well..........I had a whole house drywall install to sand out. The first 10 minutes were fine, it went down hill from there. Every time the filter cleaned, there was a puff of dust from the motor vents. By the time I had finished sanding the house there was a solar eclipse from the dust (it is an unoccupied house). The CT went from being the quietest best vac I have ever used (I own 2 other CT's) to the noisiest most annoying vac I ever used. 

Why am I telling you this, because of what happened next;

I did a visual and smoke test on the vac head. I suspected a missing seal after my inspection. Over on FOG, I asked for the ekat diagram of the CT. Shane, who was on vacation, posted the diagram within a half an hour. As I suspected a seal was missing. I posted what I had found. Shane had the service department call me, I discussed what I found with Steve. He emailed me a return shipping label, by the end of the day the vac was packed and on it way back to Festool. This all occurred on New Years eve. I bet the vac is most likely repaired and on its way back to me.

No product is perfect, it is how issues are handled that sways me the most. For all the Festools I own, this was the first issue I have ever had with the build. The service I recieved is as good as I have read it would be. Again, Shane was on vacation, and still made sure this got taken care of. As I understand it, a call to the service department whose number is on every tool produces the same results.

Any questions you have about the Planex, I will be happy to answer them. 

Tom


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I recently purchased the planex and 36AC package and have used it on a large project I have going on at the moment. 

As far a quality of the tool, I am very impressed and it by far beats out sanding by hand. You can tell there was a lot of thought and engineering into both tools. 

There is a little bit of a learning curve when you get started, but it doesn't take long to figure out what works best for you. I only have the sanding motion on like a 3 and the vacuum i think it was a 4. The suction with that thing is pretty amazing so if you turn it up to high it makes it harder to operate, IMHO. The key is to keep it moving and don't start or stop on the compound.

It is pretty efficient on dust but it is not completely dustless. If you pull the sander away from the surface there is a cloud, when the AC goes off which is pretty often the vacuum pressure stops and some dust escapes, and there other times as well. It does do a good job of keeping the dust under control and I was sanding without a mask (i know, i know) and i wasn't very congested. If I had to put a percentage on it I would say 80%+ but keep in mind I am also a rookie operator so it might get better with practice.

I don't think the planex could be operated without the the auto clean feature. I initially had the AC set pretty low, figuring I wouldn't have to hear that popping sound so often, but within a few minutes I noticed a lack of suction. The filter was completely clogged. After cleaning it out by hand, I turned the AC up and had no problems the rest of the day.

I found the planex was really nice to use on walls, but ceilings you definitely get a workout. I did 9' ceilings off a rolling scaffolding with no extensions on the tool, but I found that worked best for me. I think I would have really gouged things up if I tried sanding from the floor with the extension on and definitely would have been tired out.

I used 150 grit paper and that worked pretty well, I found I liked once the paper got worn down a bit as I was less apt to gouging the drywall. I will probably try out a higher grit on the next job.

All in all I am very happy with my purchase and after a little more practice I think I will be really impressed. For sure it saved me a ton of time on both the sanding and clean up.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Tom

I think I had the same puff of dust coming out of the motor on the head of the planex. I will have to check.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

There is a harness avalible for ceilings. I have not needed it yet, but I know a few who have it and find it well worth using. I'm sure I'll end up with it some day. 

If your vac had a problem you would know it by the end of your first large sand out. By the end of the day, dust was streaming out of the motor vents on mine. Keep an eye on it.

Tom


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

No it wasnt the vac thst I can remember but the planex head had dust coming out of places. Maybe it was normal and I dont really remember exactly. Everything seemed to work fine so probably my imagination. I will pay attention next time I use it


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeez, another price increase from festool? Didnt they just have a pretty big one?

How much is the sand paper? I was told it was the cheapest for drywall sanders at 1$ a piece.

Whats with you guys and gouging the drywall with the planex. 150 was too coarse of a grit? Should i stick with 180 - 220?

I normally use 120 -220 when hand sanding.

I was going to buy 80,100,120,150,180,220 grits. Is that to many? Should i just stick with 80, 180, & 220?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Jeez, another price increase from festool? Didnt they just have a pretty big one?


About once a year every march or so. 

I am fine with it, makes my used tools worth more money. I would probably stop buying Festool's if they were always marking them down.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

As I understand it Festool adjusts their prices once a year. The price increase you recall was a year ago. Time flies....... Some items have gone down in price.

I just looked the Brilliant2 (80-220 grit) papers are not changing in price. They are $1.00 a piece. They last a long time, so the value is there. The Brilliant2 does wear faster on a painted surface. 

The gouging is just a matter of getting used to the machine. It has to do with how you tip the head into the surface. Proper technique comes with a little practice. 

I've found that 180 is the best all around paper for my taping abilities. As I stated, the 100 grit was to aggressive for me on raw drywall. Having all the grits does not hurt anything, except the wallet, of course. 

With my primary being remodeling, I run into a lot of faux painted walls. The 24 and 36 grit Saphir make short work of the faux finish. After the Saphir, go over with 80 grit Brilliant, prime hit with 100, re-prime, good to paint. A member of FOG stated he uses wheels in his grinding/polishing business that contain the same raw material as the Saphir discs. He stated his costs for wheels of that material has gone up 6 fold in the last 6 months. I will order a few boxes of the Saphir discs prior to the end of the month. 

Remember, you do have 30 days to return the purchase. Make sure you have a job lined up to test the unit out. It would suck to have the Planex sit on a shelf only to find it did not suit you after the 30 days. I can't see you not liking the vac. 

Seeing as you are in New Jersey, you have someone who is considered on FOG to be an excellent dealer in your state. The dealer I use is in Texas, his service is beyond great. Good luck with your purchase. 

Tom


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> About once a year every march or so.
> 
> I am fine with it, makes my used tools worth more money. I would probably stop buying Festool's if they were always marking them down.


Yea your right. Wow time flys. I remember i rushed to buy a 12 drawer sortainer for my birthday. Which is in march :laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Tjbnwi (tom)- can u say who that dealer is? Im not a member of FOG

I have about 1800 sq ft of drywall so i will test it out asap.

Im probably going to go with 100 180 & 220 grits.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

It's recommended that you start and stop the Planex on the wall. That will minimize the chances of gouging, especially until you're more familiar with it. Start with a slower speed setting and a higher grit to get the feel of things at first.

Leave the AutoClean feature turned all the way up when using it with the Planex. Turn the suction to its highest setting on the CT. Use the controls on the Planex's handle to control suction. I've found that around a 3 or 4 will usually let the Planex "float" on the wall. If the suction is too high, it will actually suck it to the wall, making it more difficult to move.

Set the Planex to extract dust from the center of the pad for general drywall sanding. If you're removing popcorn, set it to extract from the perimeter of the pad (or for any time you're dealing with large particles).

The harness and/or additional lengths of handle are good if you work overhead a lot.

Any other questions, let me know. 

Shane


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Tjbnwi (tom)- can u say who that dealer is? Im not a member of FOG
> 
> I have about 1800 sq ft of drywall so i will test it out asap.
> 
> Im probably going to go with 100 180 & 220 grits.


Not knowing forum protocol, I sent you a PM with the info.

I forgot to mention, I believe Darcy uses the second dealer I mentioned, if it matters in your decision process.

Get the 150 paper also.

Tom


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> Not knowing forum protocol, I sent you a PM with the info.
> 
> I forgot to mention, I believe Darcy uses the second dealer I mentioned, if it matters in your decision process.
> 
> ...


I pm'd u back. Thanks again for the info. Yea i actually found out about it through him here.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I posted pics of a few items I sanded with the Planex through 36 grit. Finished them with the Rotex through 100 grit, rotary only.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

In a previous post I stated that my vac should be back today. It is. With the holiday and weekend, 8 day turn around. 

Tom


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

The service is definitely one of the great things about festool.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I got to use the Planex and the CT on some large patches. Everything works as it should. No more blocking of the sun with drywall dust.

The piece that I suspected was missing was the cause of the problem.

Tom


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Glad you got it squared away, Tom.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't blame me, you're the one who took care of it.

Thanks again Shane.

Tom


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Tom, you mentioned that you used the Planex on wood. Any chance it would be suitable for sanding decks. Currently we rent floor sanders when we need to sand a deck down.

I'm looking for another reason to buy one after sanding drywall today for a couple of hours. I don't do enough drywall to warrant the purchase on it's own.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

redwood said:


> Tom, you mentioned that you used the Planex on wood. Any chance it would be suitable for sanding decks. Currently we rent floor sanders when we need to sand a deck down.
> 
> I'm looking for another reason to buy one after sanding drywall today for a couple of hours. I don't do enough drywall to warrant the purchase on it's own.


I think I have read that people have used it for that. It is on the FOG somewhere. 

Worst case scenario, buy it, try it and if it does not work, return it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The Saphir 24 and 36 grit would make short work of "cleaning up" the deck. I have to check how well the Brilliant2 works on wood.

These were sanded with the Planex 24 & 36 the finished with the Rotex 125 to 100 grit, rotary mode. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/christmas-presents-128765/

As with using a floor sander, you'll need to deal with the fasteners.

According to Festool the Brillant2 is suitable for bare wood;

http://www.festoolusa.com/power-too...5-diameter-brilliant2-p80-grit-50-pack-492945

Tom


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I was looking at the Festool new products brochure where it lists the 36 as a Hepa vacuum and also the 36AC but does not list it as Hepa. Is the 36AC also listed as a Hepa vacuum?


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I was looking at the Festool new products brochure where it lists the 36 as a Hepa vacuum and also the 36AC but does not list it as Hepa. Is the 36AC also listed as a Hepa vacuum?


No it is not, but you can get a Hepa filter for it. It won't be certified though.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

redwood said:


> No it is not, but you can get a Hepa filter for it. It won't be certified though.


Correct. They sell the hepa filter and it takes the normal filter bags. It will never be hepa approved..


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

if it isn't HEPA approved then using it legally nfor RRP work would be a no-go, right?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Yup thats a no go. Its not approved for that. Which is a bummer...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Yup thats a no go. Its not approved for that. Which is a bummer...


That is because of the auto clean function.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That is because of the auto clean function.


True, but u can shut that off. Its all a out selling it without the hepa filter. If they sold it with one i bet it would be cert for rrp..


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't think it would be certified. The testing lab would have to test it under all of the readily avalible setting configurations. That would include the auto clean process.

I'm pretty sure to HEPA filter would plug quickly with all the drywall dust the unit collects. 

I use mine for general use often so, I'm ordering the HEPA filter for mine. I'll just swap them out as need be. I take the fleece bag out when I'm doing drywall, put in the liner, when done with the drywall I remove the liner, reinstall the fleece bag.

Tom


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I just ordered the planex and 36 AC combo. I also ordered the blast gate, 36,100,120,180, and 220 grit papers, extra dust bags, a hepa filter and the self cleaning filter bags... I wanted to order everything I needed before the price increase on Friday. I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I just ordered additional paper. The 24 & 36 grits go up $35.00 a box on the 1st. Needed the liners also. 

Tom


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

Would the 36 ac be better for a carpenter using it on a kapex routers and the the ts55 or should I just go with the 36 e.i hate cleaning out the filters you see.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

bbgcarpentry said:


> Would the 36 ac be better for a carpenter using it on a kapex routers and the the ts55 or should I just go with the 36 e.i hate cleaning out the filters you see.


The CT 36 AutoClean is designed specifically for use with the Planex Drywall Sander. If you have or plan to get the Planex, go with the AutoClean model. Otherwise, it's best to save your money and go with the regular version of the CT (non-AutoClean).

The bags filter particles down to 5 microns. Meaning that only the smallest of the small particles even make it to the filter itself. Under typical use, most customers would need to clean the HEPA filter more often than every year or more.

Shane


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Good to see you got it Rich. Did you also get the softer pads for it? 

Like Shane says get the auto clean if you plan on getting the planex. If not then you ain't gonna gain anything. I notice no difference using my CT26 or my CT36AC on the other tools so it's silly to pay the extra to get the AC. If you grind concrete it works very well. Even better than it does with drywall dust for some strange reason. The filter seems to clog much faster with concrete dust. the other thing is the EPA certification. 

It does have more suction though due to not using a HEPA filter.

I'm gonna have to get the blast gate as currently I just put my hand over the intake. 

Your gonna enjoy sanding drywall from now on rich :thumbsup:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Your gonna enjoy sanding drywall from now on rich :thumbsup:


Ok, now I get the price. Part of it is for drug injection system that makes you enjoy sanding.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

r4r&r said:


> Ok, now I get the price. Part of it is for drug injection system that makes you enjoy sanding.


When you go from pole sanding and hand sanding to using the planex its like a whole different beast. I used to hate sanding mud. Dust in your eyes, dust all over the floors, arms killing from sanding all day long etc etc now i just run this thing over the wall a few times and it's done. Hardly any mess to clean up and my eyes not leaking drywall mud for 20 mins in the shower lol.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Good to see you got it Rich. Did you also get the softer pads for it?
> 
> Like Shane says get the auto clean if you plan on getting the planex. If not then you ain't gonna gain anything. I notice no difference using my CT26 or my CT36AC on the other tools so it's silly to pay the extra to get the AC. If you grind concrete it works very well. Even better than it does with drywall dust for some strange reason. The filter seems to clog much faster with concrete dust. the other thing is the EPA certification.
> 
> ...


No i didnt get any softer pads. There good for uneven surfaces and contours right? Should i of ordered them?

What do you mean about the concrete dust? It is or isant good for that? Because i see it in my 36 AC's future.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> When you go from pole sanding and hand sanding to using the planex its like a whole different beast. I used to hate sanding mud. Dust in your eyes, dust all over the floors, arms killing from sanding all day long etc etc now i just run this thing over the wall a few times and it's done. Hardly any mess to clean up and my eyes not leaking drywall mud for 20 mins in the shower lol.


Exactly. When i think about drywall sanding i remember when i pole/hand sanding an entire basment with no ventilation for 6 hours straight. 1/2 layer on the floor. The room looked foggy and i was pure white. My mask had like a 1/4" cake of dust on it too....

I cant wait to sand drywall now.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> No i didnt get any softer pads. There good for uneven surfaces and contours right? Should i of ordered them?
> 
> What do you mean about the concrete dust? It is or isant good for that? Because i see it in my 36 AC's future.


Yeah concrete dust it works great with. I hand to grind down a basement floor that had glue all over it. Didnt have any dust at all. I used it with the Makita dust shroud for the angle grinder. 

The soft pads work great on even walls from poor framing.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I think this is going to be a great addition to my arsenal of tools. Drywall sanding, to concrete grinding, to dust extraction all in one package. No need for 2 vacs.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> I think this is going to be a great addition to my arsenal of tools. Drywall sanding, to concrete grinding, to dust extraction all in one package. No need for 2 vacs.


I still need 2 vacs lol but the ct26 is a great vac to have in combo with the CT36AC. If the AC was certified I still think I would keep 2 vacs.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Well do you have the 2nd vac due to rrp reasons or just because u had it already when u got the 36 ac? 

Or do u just like a dedicated vac for each set of tasks?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Well do you have the 2nd vac due to rrp reasons or just because u had it already when u got the 36 ac?
> 
> Or do u just like a dedicated vac for each set of tasks?


I had the CT33, CT26, CT36AC. I then decided to sell the 33 as I didn't have room in the trailer for 3 Vac's. I don't do RRP work as not one customer has ever accepted my bid. But one day when they do I will have the vac ready to go. Plus it's nice having a vac for the kapex and a spare vac for other stuff like the router, TS55, Sanders, clean up and tidy up etc etc


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

One day I'm probably going to get the midi for the one the go type stuff.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I went with the Mini, just easier to pack and carry around. It complements my CT 22 and 36AC really well. 

It has gotten to the point where I am considering another cleaning kit. I would get one with the AS 36mm hose and use the Tradesman in the field. Seems every time I need a cleaning attachment in the shop, its out to the truck or trailer to get the kit. A shop dedicated kit would be nice. The 22 for the most part lives in the shop now.

By the way, you should really enjoy using the Planex.

Tom


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Tom. I was looking at cleaning kits. I'd like one with general things nothing to crazy. This way I can attach it to the top of the extractor and it will live with it. I was looking at the compact cleaning kit... Once I get the ro 90 I will have to get the smaller diameter hose so that should work with it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Rich,

From reading this thread it appears as if you do not have another CT. You need to know the Compact (for sure) and (It appears to me, but I'm not certain) the Universal cleaning kits will not fit the hose supplied with the CT36AC (the Universal kit does come with a non-anti static hose though). There is the retaining ring on the hose that the latch on the Planex swings behind, that ring prevents the hose from going into the handle of the above kits.

Your choices are buying the 27mm hose to use with the above kits, the Workshop or Tradesman kits that come with a 36mm anti static hose. Purchasing seperate pieces is also an option. 

Tom


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes the 27 mm hose fits the compact cleaning kit. Once i buy the ro90 i will need a 27 mm hose so thats when ill buy the hose and kit. I was told the 36mm hose from the planex will fit my ts 55 though..


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, the Planex hose will fit the TS 55. It will fit any tool where the 36 mm port enters the hose (hose female configuration), it will not fit when the hose enters the 36 mm port (hose male configuration). 

Tom


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Well i got it today!!! That ct 36 box is heavvy!





















I have the blast gate on and plastic liner in and its ready to go.

I liked the vac also came with a normal self cleaning bag too. That was a nice extra.

Also i got the hepa filter and it came with stickers that say rrp certified unit.. i should slap them on the 36 ac :shifty: :whistling:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

A few questions..

Do you guys turn the suction to high and adjust from there on the planex? What setting do you use?

What setting do you put the ac function on?

How do you clean the filter? Shut the blast gate for 10 seconds? Then off & on with the unit? How often do you need to do this?

Also on the planex.. where the handle with controls meets the middle section theres a slight air leak. Is that normal?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> A few questions..
> 
> Do you guys turn the suction to high and adjust from there on the planex? What setting do you use?
> 
> ...


Setting on CT on high, control from Planex.

When sanding drywall, AC on the most sensitive setting, other uses lest sensitive setting. 

Shut blast gate, the CT will cycle.

When you notice an increase of dust not being collected. 

I've noticed no leak there, the connection draw bolts are adjustable, may need to be tightened a half turn or so.

The AC function is useless with the fleece bag in the unit.

Shane will be by in 4,3,2,

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking at your picture, if you turn the Planex over with the handle in the hose notch and the head over the CT handle, it makes a great holder when your'e changeing the paper.

You can latch a couple of more Systainers to the Maxi also. Thats what the tabs on the top that flip up are for.

Tom


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for your input tom. 
What setting do you have the suction at? Around a 4 seemed ok. Also on the head there 2 different suction modes. Which does everyone use?

I tried adjusting the tension screws but it still has an air leak. The top connection is fine. Just that bottom one.

Im waiting for shane to answer my questions too. Hopfully tommrow he logs in!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

For fine dust use the setting that directs the suction the the center of the pad. For "chunckyer" stuff use the edge setting. 

The flatter the wall to lower the vac setting. I've run as low as 2. 

I'll check mine tomorrow, I don't recall it ever leaking there. 

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I use the center suction for the tear down because it sucks the vac to the wall and saves you pushing on it then I move to outside suction for the finish sanding as it catches the fine compound better and sucks to the wall less even with full suction.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey barri could you answer some of my previous questions? I'd like to hear your input. I'm still trying to figure this planex out, thanks!



Rich D. said:


> A few questions..
> 
> Do you guys turn the suction to high and adjust from there on the planex? What setting do you use?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> A few questions..
> 
> Do you guys turn the suction to high and adjust from there on the planex? What setting do you use? Vac is always set to full no matter what. When I hit the wall after sanding for the first time I ajust the suction on the handle to hold the head to the wall but not so much that it's hard to pull of the wall. It will suck that hard to the wall if your not carefull. I use the center suction for this.
> 
> ...


It's really a game of figuring it out depending on what your sanding. Keep the suction on full with lightweights compound and use the outside suction and turn the speed down for better finish.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks barri... I have over a month till i have raw drywall to sand.. then this thing gets a workout.. cant wait.. atleast i got it all for the lower price before the 1st.

Now just waiting on shane to answer my questionss.. 

:laughing:


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Rich, congrats on the new rig. My apologies for not being right behind your post with answers to your questions. For some reason, my thread subscription here doesn't always fire off a notification email when there's a new post. :blink:



Rich D. said:


> Also i got the hepa filter and it came with stickers that say rrp certified unit.. i should slap them on the 36 ac


The CT 36 AC has not been independently laboratory tested like all of our other CTs. The RRP states that a vacuum cannot be retrofitted with a HEPA filter and meet their guidelines. So, from a strict interpretation of the guidelines, the CT 36 AC does not meet the requirements and should not be used for RRP, even if you can install a HEPA filter.



Rich D. said:


> A few questions..
> Do you guys turn the suction to high and adjust from there on the planex? What setting do you use?


Yes, turn the suction to full on the CT and use the control on the handle of the Planex to control suction at the head. I have found that between 3-4 usually allows it to float on the surface of drywall pretty well.



Rich D. said:


> What setting do you put the ac function on?


Generally, leave it on the quickest burst setting. There's no harm in doing this and it will make sure you have the best suction as it will clean the filter more frequently. An exception would be if you were, for instance, using a small hand sander like our DTS 400 to do some patch work and find the thumping noise annoying. You could safely turn it down because the smaller sand is producing a much smaller volume of dust.



Rich D. said:


> How do you clean the filter? Shut the blast gate for 10 seconds? Then off & on with the unit? How often do you need to do this?


Yes, just close the blast gate and cycle the AutoClean mechanism several times. You can do that without turning the CT on by just pressing the further to the left, like starting a car. That will cause it to cycle numerous times and then turn off. Close the blast gate during transport to keep dust from coming out of the hose inlet.



Rich D. said:


> Also on the planex.. where the handle with controls meets the middle section theres a slight air leak. Is that normal?


I don't have one of these in front of me at the moment, but the seal should be good. I don't recall ever noticing a leak of any sort. But I also can't remember if there's a gasket. Let me check on that and get back to you.



Rich D. said:


> What setting do you have the suction at? Around a 4 seemed ok. Also on the head there 2 different suction modes. Which does everyone use?


One setting on the head moves the suction to the inside of the pad in the center holes. This is the correct setting for most operations, including drywall sanding. That setting allows you to use the suction to support the weight of the Planex's head and provides optimal collection for fine dust. The other setting moves extraction to the perimeter of the pad and is best for larger particles like removing a popcorn ceiling.

-----

I hope that answers all of the questions. If I missed anything or you have more questions, feel free to ask them here or call my cell phone at 765-894-2172, night or day.

Shane


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

shofestoolusa said:


> Rich, congrats on the new rig. My apologies for not being right behind you post with answers to your questions. For some reason, my thread subscription here doesn't always fire off a notification email when there's a new post. :blink:


No problem. I figured youd be on sometime this week.



shofestoolusa said:


> The CT 36 AC has not been independently laboratory tested like all of our other CTs. The RRP states that a vacuum cannot be retrofitted with a HEPA filter and meet their guidelines. So, from a strict interpretation of the guidelines, the CT 36 AC does not meet the requirements and should not be used for RRP, even if you can install a HEPA filter.


Shane i was just kidding about putting the stickers on my ct. But i dont think its too good of an idea to include them because im sure people will be sticking them on regular vacs or ac's to fool people.. :laughing:


shofestoolusa said:


> Yes, just close the blast gate and cycle the AutoClean mechanism several times. You can do that without turning the CT on by just pressing the further to the left, like starting a car. That will cause it to cycle numerous times and then turn off. Close the blast gate during transport to keep dust from coming out of the hose inlet.


So basically turn the power button ( manual/off/auto button) all the way to the left and then some? Or the AC Button? This will turn scrubbers on only? Does it shut the unit off when its done? Im sorta confused. :laughing:

When the unit is on manual and i shut the blast gate the scrubbers come on automatically. How long should i do this for? Can you deep clean too much? Does it wear the filter out?


shofestoolusa said:


> I don't have one of these in front of me at the moment, but the seal should be good. I don't recall ever noticing a leak of any sort. But I also can't remember if there's a gasket. Let me check on that and get back to you.


Yes please do. It appeared there is no gasket. I also tried adjusting the tension screws to no avail. The top seal is fine. Just the lower one by the handle.

-----


shofestoolusa said:


> I hope that answers all of the questions. If I missed anything or you have more questions, feel free to ask them here or call my cell phone at 765-894-2172, night or day.
> 
> Shane


Thanks shane. Your very much appreciated here on CT. I hope festool takes care of you!!


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Shane i was just kidding about putting the stickers on my ct. But i dont think its too good of an idea to include them because im sure people will be sticking them on regular vacs or ac's to fool people.. :laughing:


They may... One thing to note, I would highly recommend against using the AutoClean mechanism when you have the HEPA filter installed. It could compromise the HEPA filtration.



Rich D. said:


> So basically turn the power button ( manual/off/auto button) all the way to the left and then some? Or the AC Button? This will turn scrubbers on only? Does it shut the unit off when its done? Im sorta confused. :laughing:


The ON/OFF dial has an arrow to the left. Like I said, you turn it a little past the "MAN" setting, like starting a car, and when you let go it will return to "MAN" and the AutoClean will cycle for about 10 seconds. That should be adequate. See image below.



Rich D. said:


> When the unit is on manual and i shut the blast gate the scrubbers come on automatically. How long should i do this for? Can you deep clean too much? Does it wear the filter out?


Usually 10-20 seconds is plenty. You could run it like that for longer, but I doubt you would get any more benefit from doing so. And, no, it shouldn't compromise the filter if you run it for a longer period. The AutoClean uses differential pressure to clean, not like a burst of air from a compressor. The standard filter in the CT AutoClean is also a more heavy duty material to withstand the cleaning process. 



Rich D. said:


> Thanks shane. Your very much appreciated here on CT. I hope festool takes care of you!!


It may sound cheesy, but you guys pay my check. Just trying to give you the service I would expect. But, I appreciate the feedback. :thumbup:

I'll get back to you about the handle connection shortly.


EDIT - And, technically, you can turn the ON/OFF knob to the right or left, I just always do it to the left out of habit. The AutoClean (shown in a box with "AC") will kick in either way.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, I checked out the Planex handle-to-extension fitting. 

There's no a gasket, which is what I thought, probably because drywall dust would stick to a gasket like crazy. It's a metal-to-metal connection. 

There is a faint amount of air noise coming from the connection. But, you can't hear it with the Planex running for sure. Nor does it adversely affect dust extraction. So, it's normal if you're hearing the same thing. 

I'll PM you with some more details, but wanted to document it for anyone else who noticed the same thing.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

shofestoolusa said:


> The ON/OFF dial has an arrow to the left. Like I said, you turn it a little past the "MAN" setting, like starting a car, and when you let go it will return to "MAN" and the AutoClean will cycle for about 10 seconds. That should be adequate. See image below.


You do this with the blast gate shut?

So basically it will be making the scrubber noises and the loud thumps at the same time?

I also noticed a service light on the head of the planex. What can you tell me about that?

Thanks for all the help shane.

When i get home later im going to play with this thing some more..


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> You do this with the blast gate shut?
> 
> So basically it will be making the scrubber noises and the loud thumps at the same time?


Close the blast gate, cycle the AutoClean using the dial (or just while the CT is running), open the blast gate. This just creates a stronger "suction" or differential in pressure when the filter cleaning is happening resulting in a deeper cleaning. It's so strong the sides of the CT actually can be seen sucking inward slightly.



Rich D. said:


> I also noticed a service light on the head of the planex. What can you tell me about that?


The light will come on if the vent on the motor has too much dust on it and needs cleaning. Just remove the vent cover (it just clips in place) and use compressed air to blow out the dust. Replace the cover and you're ready to rock.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The service light is to blow the motor out with a air line. Guess it gets dust in there over time and it senses that it needs to be blown out. I blow mine out after every use anyway.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Saw this video posted on YouTube by a Planex user that shows popcorn ceiling removal and thought I'd share it. Remember that popcorn ceilings can contain asbestos in homes built prior to the Clean Air Act of 1978 requiring prior care and safety equipment.

Note: He commented that the popcorn had also been painted. Sanded using 80 grit.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok so i finally got to use my new planex for the first time today.

Heres what i have to say..

First off it captured id say 95% of the dust when on the wall which was great. 

I played around with grits of paper until i found one that worked for me. 180 first then, went down to 150 then went to 120 which satisfied me. Paper lasted id say 10-15 miniutes of sanding until it wore out. I had 2, 20x20 rooms to sand so i stuck with one grit (120) the entire time, and finished with a fine sanding pad where needed. If i was doing a small room like a bathroom i would probably go through 2-3 stopping at 220 for a smooth finish

Theres was a big learning curve with the planex for me. Took about 8 seams to adjust to it. I found if i went from left to right on the entire seam to feather the seam out them went up and down to smooth it out it worked well. I still had to go over the seams with a large hand standing pad to finish the sanding. I did that with a sanding pole anyway so basically the planex only replaced my sanding pole. I also still had to do the corners by hand which i expected anyway.

I set the planex sanding speed between 4-5 out of max 6 and suction to 5 out of max 6. At first i had trouble sanding the bottom 3 feet of the wall. I had to hold it pretty securly to avoid goughing of the wall. So beware of that. Also the thing gave me a workout. You really had to hold on for it to work well. But a sanding pole would require more energy.

I also wore earplugs so the banging sound of the vac didnt really bother me. The suction remained high for the entire 4 hours of sanding. I deep cleaned probably every 30 minutes using the blast gate and the auto clean function.

Overall the planex really only replaced my sanding pole and i still have to go touch up with a fine sanding pad. But i always liked to do that anyway because i liked to "feel" the wall. The positive of the planex is that 80% of the dust from the job was in the planex and not on the floor.

Here she is after a long day.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich the planex will get into the corners really well. You can't get into the ceiling and wall corner but the straights are sanded easy with the planex as it gets right into the corner without taking any material from the other side of the surface. I took some big chunks out until I got used to it. Figured it out after maybe 10 sheets. I ain't took any chunks out since. I still do what you do and go over the wall with the fine hand sponge to do the detail sanding. Most guys around here don't do any detail sanding and it's lucky if it's a level 3 but I'm sure your anal like me and want it as perfect as you can get it without going silly.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Rich the planex will get into the corners really well. You can't get into the ceiling and wall corner but the straights are sanded easy with the planex as it gets right into the corner without taking any material from the other side of the surface. I took some big chunks out until I got used to it. Figured it out after maybe 10 sheets. I ain't took any chunks out since. I still do what you do and go over the wall with the fine hand sponge to do the detail sanding. Most guys around here don't do any detail sanding and it's lucky if it's a level 3 but I'm sure your anal like me and want it as perfect as you can get it without going silly.


I tried a corner but it seemed i was marring up the other side. Ill try again next time.

Ok im glad you go over it with a fine sanding sponge too. The planex gets it pretty smooth but there is some hand touch up needed. I always like to get it perfect. I walk around with a 1000 watt halogen, lightweight spackle and a small sanding pad to make sure its as best as can be.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah the planex can get them corners almost perfect. Make sure the pads are on dead center though. If they ain't then you can take material of the other side. 

Yeah I do same as you but use my festool light lol. You know you need one of them now too. 

Even if they only wanted level 3 I would still go over with the sponge lol


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Great barri... Now I'm going t want a festool light :laughing: I've played with them before, there neat. Just can't justify that $ on a light right now.


Btw what grits are you stocking for your planex and what have you liked so far? Sorry if its a repeat question.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you festool.









The filter was caking up so i changed the bag for the first time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Thank you festool.
> 
> View attachment 92225
> 
> ...


I'm too cheap so I empty my dust into a black bag and reuse the festool bag :whistling


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm too cheap so I empty my dust into a black bag and reuse the festool bag :whistling


I was thinking about it.. :laughing:

Just have to watch because from opening and closing the collection compartment can damage the bag.

Barri you think because of the almost full bag caused my filter to clog?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> I was thinking about it.. :laughing:
> 
> Just have to watch because from opening and closing the collection compartment can damage the bag.
> 
> Barri you think because of the almost full bag caused my filter to clog?


Good question. I empty mine well before full. Im sure it must make a difference.


----------

